# 17 Mach 2 conversion



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was looking at converting my old ruger 10/22 over to the new 17 Mach 2 as a christmas present to my self. I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on whether or not its a good idea. I know you have to switch both the bolt assembly and the barrel, but was wondering if the old standard magazines still worked or if I need to purchase a new one. Again any advice on this topic would help me. Thank you. :sniper:


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

They say the barrel and bolt are all that you need, but I havent tried it yet. It's on my list too... :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I believe everything should work from your 10/22. You just need the 17 mock 2 barrel, they are really easy to change, all it is, is a v-block that has two allen type screws that go through the block and into the reciever. The magazine should still work along with the action.

I did the same thing a couple years back on my 10/22. just don't over tighten the screws that attach the v-block, it will bend the cheap aluminum and crack and finally break in two.

xdeano


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

youll have to change stocks too or modify your stock because of the bull barrel. i was thinking about doing it to mine but i decided to keep it a 22 you cant beat it for dirt cheap plinking.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have just finished doing my 10-22 to 10-17. There are many companies offering many conversion kits and some are great deals with awesome loooking stocks. Do you want bull barrel or factory contour? What will you be doing with it is the main thing. I wanted to hunt with it so I got the factory barrel dimension barrel through green mountain. Everything you could possibly want to know is at www.rimfirecentral.com. Their sponsors are the ones to see for the stuff. Boyds has a great kit. KNOW THIS... you need to get the heavier bolt handle for the gun with the heavier weight spring. If you do not the timing will be off and you will damage your bolt. It comes back faster and harder. One other thing, The kit was out of stock for the factory contour barrel made forthe 10-22 conversion at $159.00 but it was suggested to me to buy the ruger 96-17 barrel. Same barrel with an extra ejector slot.............. no problem at all especially for $96.00!!! It pays to look around and ask! I bought a dragonov stock for 39.99. My total cast for the conversion was Barrel $96.00. Heavy bolt $53.00. Stock 39.99 and the scope was a 3-9 mildot x40 rubber coated nc star for 29.99. I love it!!


----------

